# Phone rattles when it vibrates



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

On my galaxy nexus when someone calls me there is kinda a clicking/ratting noise that I think is the slight gap between the batt. cover and the case around the camera. This happens regardless of extended battery and even with a case on. This didn't happen on my previous gnex. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine does it too. Must be a feature for the ladies ya know


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the same thing. I've narrowed it down to the USB port on the bottom. Its pretty loud. Luckily I don't need to use vibrate so I just turned it off. I have 11 months to swap it out if I ever need to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jigabits (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't use the vibrate much either. But I've noticed a rattling noise as well. Mine is coming from the volume rocker. The rocker seems to be a cover of the actual buttons underneath, but they are just kind of floating in there. Very minimal.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

jigabits said:


> I don't use the vibrate much either. But I've noticed a rattling noise as well. Mine is coming from the volume rocker. The rocker seems to be a cover of the actual buttons underneath, but they are just kind of floating in there. Very minimal.


I have the volume rocker thing also. This is a totally different and much louder sound. Its louder that the ringtone itself.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on my second nexus. The first one had this much worse. It's here in the second one but the first one literally rattled.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

On mine the volume rockers will rattle. I put the incipio two piece case on and no rattles at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Same rattling always assumed it had to do with extended battery, more space in the battery compartment

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine does the same thing. I am using the extended battery, but I'll have to test it and see if it also does it with the standard battery as well.


----------



## dbh369 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine too thought it was around camera, and out comes and goes but i didn't notice it at first

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Arg, that so pathetic. Honestly you'd think sammy could have at least noticed that during Q.C tests


----------

